# Pompano Flies



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Wanted to catch some Pompano on my fly rod, Tied these up & I hope they work.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

They look like they will do well. Good luck.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice job on those!


----------

